# Restored original Aurora Dracula



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Happy holidays to all! Been out of the loop for a while but am back on my feet just in time to finish old Drac before the New Year. Pretty straight forward build with just resculpted upper teeth with fangs. Hours of fun on this one! Enjoy!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Absolutely Stunning, crisp detail and vibrant colors, excellent work on the eyes and mouth...the base and tree are also outstanding :thumbsup:
Great Job
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Awesome!
Great work!

The face is excellent. Love the eyes.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

This is one of the best build ups I've seen of this Dracula!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree, this is one of the best built Dracula models. The colors, give it an eerie look.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Gillmen outstanding restoration job you did on Dracula and the paint job on him and the base,plus the bats look fantastic!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wowser!! That looks fantastic!!

Wayne


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Thank you Mcdee, Dr. Pretorius, Mitchell, Lloyd, wolfman, and wayne. Glad to be back into the Aurora spirit and modeling in general. After a long and tedious separation I find that numerous hours spent on modeling is great therapy not to mention time well spent and rewarded with yet another trophy for the shelves. Got a lot of catching up to do so back in therapy I go!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Gillmen,

Love the way this build-up turned out! Great work bringing out ALL the detail in this kit! The bats, the eyes, the hair on Drac...everything looks GREAT!

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Phenomenal, the best Dracula ever, and those eyes and that mouth are truly compelling! And it's amazing that that's the original head, too, not a re-sculpt or replacement . 
This gives me fresh inspirarion to get on with a Glow Dracula resoration job I've got waiting.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful work! Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

excellent job... and fits nicely into the 60's aesthetic of monster appearance. its the little things like the eyes and the spider that make it. this is probably the second best one i have ever seen, and its a very close second.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks monstermodel man, cro-magnon-man, mrmmrph, roadrner, and razorwyre1. I agree Razor when you say it's the little things that comprise and add to the beauty of the piece. I take as much care and time in painting a rat, bat, or spider as I would any entire figure. Even rocks, grass and trees are taken into consideration as far as color, contrasting, intensity and shading are concerned. I almost always start with the base when building a kit. If the base doesn't excite me, I won't be inspired to start the figure. That's just me! Happy New year every one!:hat::hat::hat:


----------

